# Katerina Jacob - Nacktfotos aufgetaucht



## Snoopy (4 Aug. 2013)

Servus zusammen!

Wie die Bild am Donnerstag in ihrer Ausgabe berichtete, sind nun auch Nacktfotos von Katerina Jacob (der Bulle von Tölz) aufgetaucht. 

Anders als bei den Aufnahmen von Andrea Berg wird diesmal wenigstens verraten wo diese erschienen sind - das "High Society, Ausgabe April 1984" dürfte aber kaum jemand haben, oder doch? Immerhin das abgedruckte Foto findet man auch ohne Zensur im Netz. Auch erfreulich das Frau Jacob zu den Bildern steht.

Kann jemand mit der kompletten Fotostrecke dienen?

Gruß

Snoopy


----------



## Nox2008 (28 Aug. 2013)

ja , wäre schön wenn jemand die findet....


----------

